# 1987 Ritchey Timberwolf



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

So i got another Ritchey last night and tore it down for powdercoat.

So the Serial# says its an imported frame? 

On Mombat specs it has the exact breakdown on parts. Its missing a few thing like the Cranks it came with a Suntour XC Sport and headset which was Tange CD, It had XC Sport brake levers with XT Deerhead cantis up front and XC rollercam under chainstays. 

There is one on the Old Mountain bikes that says its and Ascent with Timberwolf Decals? 

Here are some pics


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Definitely not a TimberWolf. It's an imported frame. The stays are fillet brazed to the seat tube, but the rest of he bike looks TIGed.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

The mombat specs list a 1987 Timberwolf, but the catalogue is incomplete, it has all the components listed the same, almost, looks like the Ascent has better components. Wonder why thats the only bike listed thats missing what the components are, on the specs.

I was wrong about the cranks they are the FXC Suntours 
The Hubs are XT with Araya Rm20
Bars are the Nitto Bullmoose with Ritchey Mountain Bikes etched in them annodized.

I payed a little to much for it probably, it being from Japan and all. 

Thats ok i'm getting a Timberwolf decal kit and powdercoating it. Now nowing that i think i'm gonna build it up like this 

What are your thought, should i put all this higher end stuff on this frame? I'm gonna ride the crap out of it.

Headset - Shimano 600
Shifters - Campy Centaur 7spd Friction
Levers - Control Tech
Brakes - Control Tech front, XC Rollercam rear
Rims - Mavic 230 with Bullseye hubs
Bottom Bracket - Shimano
Crank - Undecided, maybe Kookas or some XT's
Pedals - XCII
Seatpost - Ritchey Nitto or Strong
Seat - Turbo or Stock White Ritchey Seat
Derailluers - XT Deerhead just for fun.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's odd and a bit misleading to put timberwolf decals on a bike when one of the most knowledgable Ritchey guys is saying it's not. Just my 2c.

But build it up how you want. Enjoying it is the end goal.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I totally agree, i'm not arguing. i'm just trying to figure out why it came with Timberwolf decal and why its blue. Its original paint and decals. Also FFB has one identical a 87 Timberwolf and there saying its a US tig frame, wonder what the serial# on that one is...



girlonbike said:


> It's odd and a bit misleading to put timberwolf decals on a bike when one of the most knowledgable Ritchey guys is saying it's not. Just my 2c.
> 
> But build it up how you want. Enjoying it is the end goal.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Okay. I "may" take it back... it could be a "Timber Wolf."

First Flight has a TIGed Timber Wolf (MOMBAT: 1987 Ritchey Timberwolf) and their site says: "the Timberwolf model was only made for several years and in 1987 was the top USA made TIG welded frame."

So the final year Timber Wolfs (1987) may very well have been TIGed - all other Timber Wolfs are fillet brazed. And I've not seen the '87 catalog to confirm this either way.

Given the serial number and the construction technique it looks like an Ascent. However, in '87 there could have been a big change to the Timber Wolf frame from previous years. (Based on the First Flight Bike, I'd guess that this was a possibility.)

As far as how you build it, a Ritchey frame is nice regardless of where it was built. Build it how you want and enjoy it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

I have a 1987 Buyers Guide/Catalog from Mountain Bike Specialist. There is a full page on the Timber Wolf. It has everything you ever wanted the know about it. And yes, it's TIG welded, and came in medium green, and medium blue. 
Feel free to PM me for build spec questions.

What's also interesting, it say's that in 87 the Timber Wolf, the Ascent, and the Ultra were built in Tom's shop for quality control.

Are you sure you want to strip it, you have an unique bike there.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I PM'd you.

Already tore it down, for powder coat the paint is shot beyond repair, it looks like a homeless guy owned it.



shawnw said:


> I have a 1987 Buyers Guide/Catalog from Mountain Bike Specialist. There is a full page on the Timber Wolf. It has everything you ever wanted the know about it. And yes, it's TIG welded, and came in medium green, and medium blue.
> Feel free to PM me for build spec questions.
> 
> What's also interesting, it say's that in 87 the Timber Wolf, the Ascent, and the Ultra were built in Tom's shop for quality control.
> ...


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

shawnw said:


> I have a 1987 Buyers Guide/Catalog from Mountain Bike Specialist. There is a full page on the Timber Wolf. It has everything you ever wanted the know about it. And yes, it's TIG welded, and came in medium green, and medium blue.
> Feel free to PM me for build spec questions.
> 
> What's also interesting, it say's that in 87 the Timber Wolf, the Ascent, and the Ultra were built in Tom's shop for quality control.
> ...


Good info!!

The serial number for the bike at First Flight looks like a US serial number - it is "296." The serial number "A7C00361" does not. Possibly it was built early on before production was pulled back to the US and ultimately stopped.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Definitely not a TimberWolf.





laffeaux said:


> Okay. I "may" take it back... it could be a "Timber Wolf."





girlonbike said:


> one of the most knowledgable Ritchey guys


Uh....I didn't mean Laffeaux?!! 



YakimaDeathYaks said:


> I totally agree, i'm not arguing. i'm just trying to figure out why it came with Timberwolf decal and why its blue. Its original paint and decals. Also FFB has one identical a 87 Timberwolf and there saying its a US tig frame, wonder what the serial# on that one is...


Ah yes. My apologies. Well, I actually gave up trying to figure it out because between his massive productivity and crazy serial numbers, it was just insane.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So.

Did you decide on color?


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Shawn,
Send that 87 beta you have to the dude who runs the Old Mountainbikes website so he can post up the beta on his site please. Good stuff.......


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

tductape said:


> Shawn,
> Send that 87 beta you have to the dude who runs the Old Mountainbikes website so he can post up the beta on his site please. Good stuff.......


Yep. If you have any Ritchey related items that you'd like to share, I'll gladly post them. An '87 catalog would be nice.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I always miss the 87 catalog when researching! Picked up a few late 80's early 90's cataloges last summer but of course there wasn't an 87 in the pile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2013)

*87 Timber Wolf*








I've had a number of request for the 87 catalog page, so here is a quick photo.

Lafferty, I will send you scans of all the 87 Ritchey's for your site.


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cool! So can I say my 87 Ascent is built in the US now?


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm going to have them try to match the color as close as possible and i'm trying to find a decal kit as well no luck on it yet.



girlonbike said:


> So.
> 
> Did you decide on color?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Based on the article I'd say that some '87 frames were built and in the US and some in Japan. The article says: "Until recently the Ritchey Timberwolf... [was] built in Japan." From '84 to '86 the Timberwolf was US-built. Since production was being brought back to the US some time in '87, that means that for at least part of '87 these frames were not made in the US.

I'd base the build location on the serial number. The US numbers are shorter, and the Japanese serial numbers tend to be longer.


----------



## YakimaDeathYaks (Aug 15, 2012)

So i was going with some Toplines for this build and after all the comments about them breaking and being flexy i decided not to use. Then a nice pair of Cook Bros. Cranks came up for a buy it now on Fleabay and i snatched them up and sold the Toplines, because i don't want divorced.

Haven't seen to many pics of Ritcheys with Cook Bros. RSR newer dogbone looking ones, but thats whats gonna go on it, any opinion or suggestions thanks


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is the 87 Mountain Bike Specialist catalog.

Mountain Bike Specialist Photos by kpomtb | Photobucket


----------



## SteelAppeal (Jun 11, 2018)

kpomtb said:


> Here is the 87 Mountain Bike Specialist catalog.
> 
> Mountain Bike Specialist Photos by kpomtb | Photobucket


Thanks for posting this, still being used six years (to the day) later for research! These catalog pages still don't show on the "Ritchey Project" page (maybe because it's not an official Ritchey catalog) so this is a big help.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

blilrat said:


> Very cool! So can I say my 87 Ascent is built in the US now?


Sure' but more than likely you bike was built at the Toyo Factory based on your nice photos that show close ups of the tig welds. TR tigs are better and any bike Tom gave a ser # to they were with his punches that are small and fat. Those ser# are def Toyo's


----------

